# Наше творчество > Проза >  Истории о детях для взрослых

## Елена Тютина

Здравствуйте, друзья!
Если кто прочтет, прошу написать несколько слов. Оценить мои труды))))))

----------


## PAN

*Елена Тютина*, на нашем форуме приветствуется публикование произведений, а не бросание в пользователей ссылками на сторонние ресурсы...

Приносите ваше творчество сюда - обязательно почитаем... :Yes4:

----------

